# Some flight photos



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I took some flight photos of tweety and marshmallow for my first time


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Very cool! I wish I could get some flight shots.

I really love your aviary.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

These are so awesome! 

Your aviary looks so exotic, it's wonderful! I love how in the second picture Marshmallow is perched in the background and then next thing he's flying over. So cool! :thumbu:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome shots/aviary!

I see the elusive Cloudia made an appearance


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful!! i love your aviary - spoilt birdies


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Great shoots.
They are hared to get!
I know I have tried often.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Very cool! I wish I could get some flight shots.
> 
> I really love your aviary.


Thanks 


> These are so awesome!
> 
> Your aviary looks so exotic, it's wonderful! I love how in the second picture Marshmallow is perched in the background and then next thing he's flying over. So cool! :thumbu:


Thank you! Ill take a full shot photo of it 


> I see the elusive Cloudia made an appearance


Yeah! She always tries to be furthest away from me haha


> beautiful!! i love your aviary - spoilt birdies


 thank you! Your birds are very spoiled! 


> Great shoots.
> They are hared to get!
> I know I have tried often.


 they are really hard to take a good one of tweety! He flys SOO fast so it always comes out blurry lol
I took several shots of him but these and a few came out good


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

These photos are from yesterday! I just didn't have time to upload them 








































*EDIT:* here is the aviary! It's a little sunny


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

wow great photos


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish I could get flight photos! I failed miserably when I tried with my birds. Beautiful birds you got there


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Can I be one of your 'tiels?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it looks like a tropical paradise!
can i be a tiel too?


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Really great shots!
I love Tweety 
And your aviary is awesome!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice aviary! Great photos too.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks  
You guys are so sweet!


----------



## lonnieD14 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow those are great pics


----------

